# Bremsspuren mit Gimp erstellen (evtl. auch mit Photoshop)



## Collega (8. April 2008)

Hallo.

Ich möchte ein Logo entwerfen mit Autobremsspuren.

Kann mir jemand die einzelenen Schritte erklären, welche ich machen muss? Hab zwar schon nach ein paar Tutorials gesucht, aber nicht das passende gefunden.

Mfg


----------

